# A complicated problem



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

At the top of the cage I got only one swing that fits only one bidgie but both of the budgies wants it and it's 12:42 Am and I left them to sleep at 7 Pm and left them and came back at 12:30 but they weren't sleeping I opened the light they started to eat and now every time I close the light they go for the swing and only one budgie fit and the other budgie is hanging on the cage. I removed the swing and turned light off again and they keep climbing searching for it and now they are hanging on the cage. Now how I am supposed to fix this. And their sleep time too it's anoying. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Budgies like swings and they do like to be high up. For now can you either move a perch up high, so both budgies can sit up high together? If possible, I'd get a bigger swing or a second swing, which will hopefully prevent one being bullied off the swing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Budgies like swings and they do like to be high up. For now can you either move a perch up high, so both budgies can sit up high together? If possible, I'd get a bigger swing or a second swing, which will hopefully prevent one being bullied off the swing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay for now it my chance to fix their sleep routine. I slept on like 1 Am and they were awake with dark room but I slept and ignor them now I woke up for my sleep routine at 4:35,which is the time right now, and they are sleeping. I planning to wake them up at 9 Am so they got 8 hours of undisturbed sleep if they slept at 1AM. Or I should leave them to wake up by their own?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Generally, it's best if they can get 12 hours of sleep a night. Usually they'll go to sleep when you cover them, then wake up when you uncover them in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

If I woke them up at 11 Am or 12 Pm it would be good? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

And will they sleep at night when I cover them.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

As you said, this is a good opportunity to try to fix their sleep routine (keep in mind they're still adjusting to their new home and will settle down as they get used to things). I'd uncover them at 9am, then tonight put them to bed earlier, maybe 8pm. Then you can uncover them at 8am tomorrow. Of course, they'll nap throughout the day, which is normal. If they wake on their own this morning, then uncover them, but if possible I'd leave them to sleep. 

I hope this makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

They are uncovered right rn when I cover them they go crazy around the cage. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok, it sounds like they're scared of the cover. If you can just make the room dark when it's time for them to sleep, that should let them know it's bedtime. When it's time for them to wake up, make the room light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Ok, it sounds like they're scared of the cover. If you can just make the room dark when it's time for them to sleep, that should let them know it's bedtime. When it's time for them to wake up, make the room light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I think no. Because they don't move around the cage cuz they are scared they go jumbing from perch to perch and play with each other and start to eat even tho it's dark.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It's good that they're not scared of the cover. I think they just need to settle into a routine. When I cover mine at night, I hear them moving around the cage and chirping. It takes mine 15 mins or so to wind down, find where they want to sleep for the night and settle. When it's time for sleep, if you just leave them be and keep their room as quiet as possible and try to keep their routine the same, they'll soon get to know when it's time they should be sleeping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> It's good that they're not scared of the cover. I think they just need to settle into a routine. When I cover mine at night, I hear them moving around the cage and chirping. It takes mine 15 mins or so to wind down, find where they want to sleep for the night and settle. When it's time for sleep, if you just leave them be and keep their room as quiet as possible and try to keep their routine the same, they'll soon get to know when it's time they should be sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And now what I started hearing some noises from the cage and they are awake the barely slept for 4-6 hours

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

What time is it there now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

6 45 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If they're wide awake and not just moving to get comfortable in a different spot to go back to sleep, then you can get them up. They'll nap throughout the day. I'd then put them to bed early tonight and try to get them into a better sleep routine (maybe try putting them to bed between 7 & 8pm).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Okay, but I have a question. Since the cage is in my bedroom I usually go to sleep at 12 or 11 can they be disturbed when I enter the room again to sleep or it's okay to just move quietly. Because as I am watching them three y are really light sleepers even my AC noise makes their eyes to be opened. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If you move quietly they should be fine and they'll get better as they get used to their routine. Mine are in the living room and I put them to bed before I go to bed. They're covered but the TV is still on. It doesn't bother them and they go to sleep soon after I put the cover over their cage (I use a lightweight sheet). If I get up through the night to go to the bathroom it doesn't bother them either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Alright now they are jumping all around and chirping and sometime giving that shouting. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

And finally I heard them singing  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

They're definitely wide awake and ready to start their day then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

